# A little help please



## fastguy (Nov 9, 2009)

I bought several of these at the Tackle show this spring, I lost the guys card and need to order some more. 
Does any one know who makes this:


----------



## Toledo (Mar 6, 2006)

http://www.snapperslapperlures.com/offshore_lures.htm


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Wow, deja vu. This thread was deleted from the Bluewater board about lunchtime today. Probably related to the Sticky that Mont posted over there...

Anyway, to answer your question, read above from Toledo. He was even kind enough to put the link.


----------

